# Embroidery machines



## cshanks (Jul 16, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a commercial embroidery machine, does anyone know anything about the renaissance mini 12 needle machine? I don't know anything about these machines and don't want to make an expensive mistake. Can anyone give me some help in choosing the right machine? Thanks Curt!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can see them at the ISS show in January in Long Beach CA. There will be a number of manufacturers there. 

We made our decision based on having a local service outlet close by. Our number one choice was the inbro single needle self threading machine and number two was the melco. Neither had a local sales/service location (inbro did kinda but know one there knew how to even operate the machine!) so we went with swf. 

All of the commercial machines are similar. Tajima is the big bully on the block and everyone else seems to compete with them.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a mini and I have had a few problems with it not anything bad. Mostly with the timing but after I learn what to do no more problems. But as far as gettting a tech to your door its big money and choice to learn to fix my machine my self. Tech support always would try to help me my problem was I didn't know anything about sewing machines. Then I talk to a sewing machine repair man and he came over and looked at it and explained things to me and now I can fix the problems my self. I didn't have to pay cash for him to look at it. I sewed the back of 3 Jackets for him and know we are pretty good freinds and he will come over and help fix it if I need help for no charge.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

This may be useful: Embroidery machine repair, operation and maintenance training videos for SWF, Tajima, Toyota, Melco, Brother, Barudan and Happy Embroidery Machines


----------



## stichin lady (Oct 10, 2007)

Curt,
I have a Barudan and love it. One of the most important things is service. How close is a service tech to you? I went to a trade show to look at a $6000 machine that I thought I wanted. Am I glad that I got to see it before I bought it. Don't go with the cheapest. Go with a good brand name that deals only with commercial machines. I think you will be happier not only with quality, but service as well.


----------

